
Show HN: Buzzways – a Twitter Bot which sends you the best Twitter Threads - zmbnski
https://buzzways.at/collection/989/
======
emayljames
I tried it twice. Twice I was disappointed. Some right wing Shilary conspiracy
garbage and then some snore-fest about generation differences.

